# BodyMind vs. All Woman + some more



## ledonatella (Jan 19, 2007)

I would really love to see BodyMind vs. All Woman as well as some older MAC pinks like Courting Rose or Pink Meringue (or anything else you might have in a pale pinky tone). I'm trying to deceide between the two (BM and AW) or whether to not get either if they are close to ones I already have, thanks!


----------

